
Warren wing wants Clinton to crack down on Apple, Google and Amazon - tekheletknight
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/10/warren-clinton-google-apple-amazon-230274
======
piotrjurkiewicz
An email from Google's chairman to Clinton Campaign (I selected the most
technical parts, which I believe will be most interesting to HN crowd, link to
full email at the bottom):

\---

Here are some comments and observations based on what we saw in the 2012
campaign. If we get started soon, we will be in a very strong position to
execute well for 2016.

\---

Key is the development of a single record for a voter that aggregates all that
is known about them.

\---

For each voter, a score is computed ranking probability of the right vote.
Analytics can model demographics, social factors and many other attributes of
the needed voters. Modeling will tell us what who we need to turn out and why,
and studies of effectiveness will let us know what approaches work well.
Machine intelligence across the data should identify the most important
factors for turnout, and preference.

It should be possible to link the voter records in Van with upcoming databases
from companies like Comcast and others for media measurement purposes.

\---

Quite a bit of software is to be developed to match digital identities with
the actual voter file with high confidence. The key unit of the campaign is a
"voter", and each and every record is viewable and updatable by volunteers in
search of more accurate information.

In the case where we can't identify the specific human, we can still have a
partial digital voter id, for a person or "probable-person" with attributes
that we can identify and use to target. As they respond we can eventually
match to a registered voter in the main file. This digital key is eventually
matched to a real person.

\---

[https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/37262#efmAC9AE0...](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/37262#efmAC9AE0AZBAZdA3DA4n)

~~~
cheriot
That's a nice find. It's worth skimming the full email for context. He's
laying out the draft organizational plain for a modern campaign and it's about
what you'd expect. The only interesting part is that it's actually public and,
to me, how non-conspiratorial these emails have been. Clearly some people take
a different view.

~~~
ethanbond
Can't read the email itself, but these excerpts almost seem to imply that
they'd be using Google's data in order to construct this? Is this an incorrect
read? Or is he just outlining how to build such a system in the abstract?

~~~
nostrademons
No - in the e-mail itself, he mentions that there's a mobile app field
volunteers could use to update information on the voter in real-time, as they
go door-to-door and canvas. Presumably it also hooks into poll databases,
telephone surveys, previous voter rolls, and other data sources.

------
gragas
But.. Clinton is in cahoots with Google. We've all seen the articles
documenting Eric Schmidt's relationship with the Clinton Campaign. This is
absolute insanity.

~~~
nostrademons
...and that's when you [metaphorical you, not you personally] learn that
political parties are made of individuals, and the ally of your ally is not
necessarily your friend.

------
mindcrash
As far as I know Clinton is both endorsed and funded by Jeff Bezos, Tim Cook,
and Eric Schmidt.

In other words: this will never, ever happen.

------
serge2k
> Europeans may soon enjoy better protections than U.S. customers

Not sure if the "may soon" part even applies now.

------
meira
US Elections makes me realize that Brazil is not even close to americans in
regard of corruption. You guys are pro!

